
K9s – Manage Your Kubernetes Clusters in Style - sharjeelsayed
https://k9scli.io/
======
mac-chaffee
One of my favorite features is pure speed, while still having a lot of
functionality.

If a production bug happens and I need to quickly debug, not much is faster
than:

\- "k9s" (start the CLI)

\- "/myservice" (search for the pod)

\- "l" (open the logs)

\- "/Exception" (search the logs)

Maybe the bug was a bad config file I need to manually edit:

\- "<escape>" (close the log view)

\- "s" (exec into the container)

K9s has almost completely replaced "kubectl" for me as well. And the dev team
behind k9s is great too. We get a new patch about every week and a new feature
every 2 weeks or so on average:
[https://github.com/derailed/k9s/releases](https://github.com/derailed/k9s/releases)

~~~
throwanem
This might be faster:

    
    
        kubectl logs deployment/<whatever> | less
    
        kubectl exec -it deployment/whatever sh

~~~
neurostimulant
The benefit of using tools like k9s and rancher is making it easy to explore
your cluster. If you have hundreds of pods and services, using a gui tools to
explore and manage your cluster is much easier than using kubectl.

~~~
throwanem
I've found just the opposite, in clusters with usually about a hundred or so
deployments per namespace and concomitant scale in pods, services, etc. GUI
tools proved occasionally useful early on as I familiarized myself with k8s
concepts and the system architecture at hand. Once I developed that basic
level of familiarity, the 30,000' view largely ceased to be useful.

~~~
neurostimulant
Yup, it's useful for exploration, but once you have a good mental model of the
cluster's contents, the gui probably won't be as useful anymore, though
personally I like to open the gui dashboard to watch live logs and graphana
graph (it somehow calming to me).

------
throwanem
I feel like this is one of those things like the Git CLI, where, yeah it's
gross, but you're better off learning it without a porcelain at first because
it's sufficiently complex that doing it the other way around will leave you
initially bewildered when you need to venture beyond what the porcelain can
help you with.

------
DevKoala
I love this tool. I have one terminal window always open with it.

~~~
jonathanoliver
I just downloaded it and I'm trying it out. It's sooo convenient. I know most
of the commands from memory, but it's really nice to be able to run them with
only a few, simple keystrokes, e.g. getting logs for a given pod or doing port
forwarding, etc.

------
bproven
k9s is nice, but another option is Lens:
[https://k8slens.dev/](https://k8slens.dev/)

------
emersonrsantos
One of the tools that I use daily (only use kubectl to apply and delete
resources), and one of my favorite UX in all software: Terminal-based GUI with
keystrokes for everything.

It's like Norton/Midnight commander for Kubernetes.

And i love the K9 references!

------
outime
An alternative to this is Octant, a full-blown GUI (not terminal) which looks
pretty good and it's backef by VMWare
[https://octant.dev/](https://octant.dev/)

~~~
mccabe
I'd tried Octant but found it rather slow for general use and went back to
kubectl. With k9s however I use it extensively as it's so much quicker to get
stuff done.

I do have it aliased to k9s --readonly by default to protect me from myself.

------
beilabs
I've been using this a lot the past year. It's consistently been improving
along with each version. My main love for this tool is you can see the cluster
health on the screen, can see evicted pods and running / scheduled cronjobs
and easily jump into the shell of any running pod. This tool is always on one
of my screens, definitely a job well done.

------
vs4vijay
I was creating similar TUI tool with Mouse support as well.

LazyKubectl:
[https://github.com/vs4vijay/lazykubectl](https://github.com/vs4vijay/lazykubectl)
(WIP)

------
samgranieri
This is my favorite tool for jumping between kubernetes contexts/clusters and
namespaces. I've used it daily for over a year and it's awesome

------
sigmonsays
i'm going to take this for a spin. I dont really spend a ton of time looking
at k8s, but I feel this is far superior to octant. I'm more of a cli junky
though.

------
azangru
That name though is not in style. I understand that they are trying to pun on
k8s and k9, but the 8 in k8s is there for a reason. k9s is confusingly
pretending to hide 9 characters in the middle when it is not.

~~~
johnmarcus
I think their mascot is a dog, as in "canine"

~~~
azangru
Yes, but I strongly suspect that the mascot is secondary to the name. They
probably started with k8s, saw an opportunity to pun, added 1 to get k9, and
that informed the logo.

~~~
hawaiianbrah
And... if it did?

